# Music



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2008)

What is in your tape deck? I got in my husbands car today & it was Run DMC     .


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks to the movie Wallk the line, for a while it was johnny cash all the time, but I think I've gotten that out of my system anyway I don't have a tape deck anymore, but today I enjoyed music from:

Eliot Smith, Chris Isaak (forever blue is one of my top 10 favorite albums), Ryan Shupe and Boiled in Lead.

Though yesterday for no particular reason at all, I dug out some Oingo Boingo and listened to them all day, by 5:00 Danny Elfman had me so wound up I was ready to knock over a liquor store.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Becky (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't have a tape deck, I have my iPod in a dock in the car. It has a range of music from Del Shannon, Patsy Cline, Frankie Valley & the Four Seasons, thru to Charlie Pride, Brooks & Dunn, Garth, Toby, Alan & Kenny (four of my favorite men!) thru to Eagles of Death Metal and Nickleback, then finally stuff like Amorphis, Nightwish and After Forever. I have it on random play, so you never know what's next!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh Becky, I have a good story about Charlie Pride. I slapped him once  w/ his wifes permission.

When I was in college I did cater waiter jobs. At fancy smancy parties I would serve champagne , etc. I was at a high profile wedding at the Dallas Museum of Art & he was there. The bride had not arrived yet. He was over at the bride's  wedding cake table & you could tell he wanted to dive into the cake before they had cut it or even taken pictures of it. I looked up at his wife across the room to see if she would come over & intervien. She motioned for me to smack his hand, so as he reached over to dip his fingers into the frosting I did  :shock:   .


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 29, 2008)

i got a cd of sanskrit songs so i have been driving around listening to that in the car for weeks...my SO borrowed the car last night to go pick up the pizza and came back dancing and singing and making fun of me....

i was thinking of this the other day though while making soap and listening to xavier rudd wondering....what does everyone else listen to?


----------



## Becky (Mar 29, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Oh Becky, I have a good story about Charlie Pride. I slapped him once  w/ his wifes permission.



My gran would be so jealous!! She has such a thing for him


----------



## IanT (Mar 29, 2008)

Reggae!! all day ever day


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 30, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Reggae!! all day ever day



Shaggy Baby!!  I LOVE him!  Which sometimes I think is pretty weird coming from a 41yr., heavy set, white woman! 
 
Then of course lately it's been a little Sean Paul, Blue Cantrell, JOHN MELLENCAMP (love him too, since I was 12! saw him in concert locally a few months ago--was so close I could see the details of his tatoos!-not that I can remember them, but it was awesome!) Trace Adkins, and some various hip-hop that my daughter keeps me intune with.
But as like John Mellencamp said on a GAC interview (which I just happened to record) and I quote "I am a fan of music. I have over 3,000 songs on my iPod."   I don't have that many but it includes every thing from Dancehall Reggae to Country to Oldies to Classic Rock to Hip-Hop. I like anything you can dance to! (ANYTHING BUT METAL!)
And....my daughter is the only 13yr. old (hint hint) that I know of who knows songs like Little Red Riding Hood (original-not bowling for soup's), Long Tall Glasses-Leo Sayer, At the Hop and other oldies she loves!

I LOVE MUSIC OF MOST KINDS!  Do you all dance when you soap??   :wink:


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 30, 2008)

ooo, ooo, ooo, how could i forget BIG & RICH!


----------



## IanT (Mar 30, 2008)

I like some of the more old school reggae and such, alot of the new music is to pop-culture for me 

so old stuff is good!...I ll pretty much listen to anything but country music, metal/hard rock, and anything negative. 

Jethro Tull is awesome too (great lyracist)... I was named after Ian Anderson!


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 1, 2008)

Ian, if you ever get the chance, check out Boiled in Lead, They're a very interesting group out of Minnasota... Interesting Celtic/slavic/?? influence  It's not often you get to hear a bazuki and a mandolin in today's music. Some of the music is pure celtic, but a lot of it just all over the place which I love. It's just something different and a nice change of pace from popular music.  

And thanks for the explaination on your name... I had been wondering how a good Italian boy got the name Ian!


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

hehe yep thats where it came from!!! Im a bit of the 'continental pleaser' as I like to call it...Irish, English, Scottish, French, Russian and Italian...My mothers side is the Russian/Italian...and I definitely take after that side more than my Fathers.  My grandfather was born Vincenzo Romandetto, and our roots come from both the Melfi and Abruzzi regions in Italia  


My mother was big into Tull's music (Ive also seen some of their concerts which was AWESOME... especially since im named after Ian!!)

i will definitely check that group out! Im into so many different types of music and I love trying new groups out...always on the search for more!! thanks much!!!


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

...anyone ever listen to this group called

Schpongle ??  its crazy to say the least!

found it back in my crazy days through a roommate in college lol....cant explain it just need to listen to it but its really cool


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's another great, but not so heard of Band to check out. Celtic/Christian flair with a very dancable rythm....

Celi Rain (say Kaylee Rain).  Their song titled the same, Celi Rain is just awesomely beautiful.

I'm going to search for your schpongle....wish me luck!


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

will do!!

they may be a little hard to find but its some craaazy music!! ohhh i cant wait til i get home to my limewire


----------



## dragonfly princess (Apr 1, 2008)

80's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I dance when I soap, in the shower, in my car, just about anywhere I can!  Don't care who is watchin!!!!

 :shock:


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Apr 1, 2008)

where have you been my dear???  So glad yer back....love the 80s too!  late disco (hehehe!)

Ian!- I just searched for schpongle on my limewire, it returned 1 file and it was an AD WARE Virus thingy....sent me into panic mode.    You'll have to tell me a safer way of finding them!   :shock:


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

oooh also, When I make Italian food....you know... you gotta play the Italian music to set the mood 

Andrea Bocelli, Sinatra....many more...isnt it weird that I like Italian opera being a 22 yr old guy?? lol

no one I know my age listens to this stuff aside from people in the theater industry.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Apr 1, 2008)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> where have you been my dear???  So glad yer back....love the 80s too!  late disco (hehehe!)



I have been around, workin on a few new things.  How are you?


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

aww man thats not cool! I want to kill whoever invented adware..seriously!! ARGH...im going to see if I can try to work something out..


maybe try searching some of the song names.... heres  some awesome ones from their cd Nothing lasts...but nothing is lost.

1. Botanical Dimensions
2. Outer Shpongolia
3. Levitation Nation
4. Periscopes of Consciousness
5. Schmaltz Herring
6. Nothing Lasts
7. Schnitzl'd in the Negev
8. ...but Nothing is Lost
9. When shall I be Free?
10. The Stamen of the Shaman
11. Circuits of the imagination
12. Linguistic Mystic
13. Mentalism
14. Invocation
15. Molecular Superstructure
16. Turn up the Silence
17. Exhalation
18. Connoisseur of Hallucination
19. The Nebbish Route
20. Falling Awake


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree with Dragonfly....80's, my friends.  I haven't quite been able to shake it off...not that I'm trying to.  Gotta love the 80's channel on XM. 

Joanne


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

oooh i just hooked XM up!!! (although i stay plugged on 101-The joint  )

had it for the longest time but never used it!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sir Ian....Speek English, pleeeeeeese  :shock:


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

am I hard to understand at times??? lol   i talk/type fast


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 2, 2008)

Well since I graduated High School in 1981, I was a disco era kid in school.  I like 70's and 80's music!  High school in late 70 early 80's married in the early 80's,  call me a Chameleon and Boy George! 
Satellite radio set to channels 7 and 8! 8) 

Paul


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried listening to Celi Rain yet?  If you like celtic music, I think you'll be pleasently surprised!

Ian, Tried the limewire again for schpongle-nothing lasts.....nothing!  Guess I'll try googling it.  This isn't any kind of metal is it??  I hate metal.

Paul, yer not that much older than me.....I had an older sister (by just a couple of years) and stole her 45s allll the time to listen to her music....now I have a whole 5 CDs worth of 70's stuff, more so than 80s really..

I envy you guys with the satellite radio....I have to get my music the old fashioned way.....download and burn or sync to my daughter's iPod.   :wink:

Ian, I just found a video of Vapor Rumors-Schpongle--same band??
[ame="http://www.last.fm/music/Schpongle/+videos/+1-iNfzCgYo8Iw"]http://www.last.fm/music/Schpongle/+vid ... NfzCgYo8Iw[/ame]


----------



## IanT (Apr 3, 2008)

lol yeahh I think thats the same that theyre playing in the background, 

It definitely not metal, more like ambient-halluci-trance type music but its cool to just listen to (the mazatec days have passed for me  )

I dont think the song thats on that vid is a good representation of them though, they have such crazy stuff...its 2 guys who can play a billion instruments, they record over each of their tracks so its a bunch of instruments and keyboard playing at once in a song, but its really only two guys!! awesome!!


----------

